# Escaping from crate...



## GreenMountain (Mar 10, 2018)

We have a basic crate (pictured) that has been working fine so far. Two nights ago in the middle of the night, I heard some noises and before I realized it, Apollo was barreling down the hall into our bedroom and onto the bed! I was sleepy and stunned! I assumed that I had just incorrectly locked the crate.

Well, since then I’ve been making sure that I close it correctly. I’ve been pulling on it to make sure and it’s shut tight. Sooo imagine my surprise when I get home from work today and he’s greeting me at the door!! Thankfully he only pooped on the floor and ate some cat food and didn’t destroy anything or eat anything that could hurt him!

Now I’m questioning if this crate is sturdy enough for him. What kind of escape proof crate do you guys use?

Also, here’s a picture of his sweet face tonight. I think he was feeling a little guilty!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: That look!

Get some bolt snaps from Tractor supply and secure the door top and bottom. Make sure you take his collar off in case he manages to get his head thru.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I rescued a golden retriever that had learned how to open wire kennels. Nothing could keep him in, not even the clips Jax mentioned. We ended up giving up on kenneling him because it obviously caused extreme stress to him.

You could try one of those plastic airline crates if the clips for the metal one don't work. I would start there though. I agree with taking off his collar.


----------



## dave2336 (Dec 27, 2017)

GreenMountain said:


> We have a basic crate (pictured) that has been working fine so far. Two nights ago in the middle of the night, I heard some noises and before I realized it, Apollo was barreling down the hall into our bedroom and onto the bed! I was sleepy and stunned! I assumed that I had just incorrectly locked the crate.
> 
> Well, since then I’ve been making sure that I close it correctly. I’ve been pulling on it to make sure and it’s shut tight. Sooo imagine my surprise when I get home from work today and he’s greeting me at the door!! Thankfully he only pooped on the floor and ate some cat food and didn’t destroy anything or eat anything that could hurt him!
> 
> ...


I use the same type of crate and get the same results, minus the poop. Major is now kept in a room with round door knobs. He still gets out of his crate. But, he hasn't managed opening the door, yet.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If I don’t put carabiner clips on a crate door, Carly will open it. She’ll let herself out, and Russell out... Also gates. And she’s mastered round door knobs. She’s a challenge, that girl. She’s 8 years old now. You’d think she’d stop, lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> If I don’t put carabiner clips on a crate door, Carly will open it. She’ll let herself out, and Russell out... Also gates. And she’s mastered round door knobs. She’s a challenge, that girl. She’s 8 years old now. You’d think she’d stop, lol.


Had EXACTLY the same issue with Sabs! She also untied knots! It was a good thing she never wanted to leave. I came home one day and saw 4 dogs walking along the road, all in a row. I thought it was really cute until I realized it was my dogs! Sabi had let everyone out and was taking them all for a walk. Lol.

To the OP- Get a plastic crate. Or create a dog room, I put a hook on the outside of the spare room door to prevent escapes. Emptied it out, threw an old sofa in there and covered the outlets.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> Had EXACTLY the same issue with Sabs! She also untied knots! It was a good thing she never wanted to leave. I came home one day and saw 4 dogs walking along the road, all in a row. I thought it was really cute until I realized it was my dogs! Sabi had let everyone out and was taking them all for a walk. Lol.




Yikes, lol! One time I left to go get dog food. Came home to Carly sitting out on the driveway. She had gone out the dog door, and opened 2 different stockade fence gates to get there. The neighbor said she didn’t leave the yard, just waited for me. That’s when we got padlocks, lol.


----------



## GreenMountain (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you guys for the suggestions!! The room he’s in is actually unused right now and mostly empty. The only reason I haven’t made it Apollo’s official room is that it has a very wide open doorway- I can’t find a gate that is tall and wide enough to contain him in there! I’d love for him to have an entire room to himself- I feel bad sometimes with him being in his crate. I’ll have to improve the crate situation in the mean time and work on some solution to him having that room as his!


----------



## slippednfell (Jun 24, 2011)

There are some metal gates that are walk through that are extra wide and/or custom fit. Search for "walk through metal gates" and ignore the pressure mounted ones. There are some that bolt into the doorway. I think I even saw one that was six feet wide. We have the regular sized ones so the cat can escape under it but the dogs can't get through it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My dog can open all sorts of things including crates. He has never destroyed anything, he just learns how to open stuff. I rigged his wire crate with all sorts of devices but it was just too stressful to be at an event worrying he had let himself out of my truck. I bought him an Impact crate and we both love it. Bonus I can put a lock on it when I am away from him so no humans can open his crate, either.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Our 9 week old managed to get out of his wire crate, squeezed through the bottom after unhinging the bottom latch. Luckily he did not get hurt. He is now in the plastic airline crate and no issues. No more wire crates ever. Dogs have died trying to escape wire crates, not a chance I want to take. I recommend an airline crate to keep him safe


----------

